# Looking for small bluegill



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Going to try this. I need a few 5 gal bucket full of small live bluegill to put in my pond for feed. I have crappie, but as soon as they spawn, fry get ate. Looking in the summit, or portage co area. Any one help???? thanks


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

Try fenders Fish Hatchery I don't know what you're feeding but it's cheaper to buy flathead minnows by the pound from your location you're not far from them you could ask them what they charge for baby bluegill


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

i will contact them. i feed my fish 3,4 times a year minnows. I think blue gill will be better. I have bass, walleye, and big channel cats. Pond is 20 years old.


----------

